# Idaho is the place!



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Figured it was about time to show all you southerners what it looks like out here in Gods country.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Its nice up there for sure! I aint so sure about that moped up in them hills tho, Not for my FAT ***** anyway! Could get a lil hairy after a few cold units.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. Looks like some great scenery, i would love to ride up there some time


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Great pics. Beautiful country to ride in.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Any mud?


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------

